# '89 Jeep Cherokee Tune up Problem



## RiotActing (Sep 14, 2005)

Ok so I replaced my spark plus and disributor cap and rotor. Everything is connected tightly and I was careful to make sure the plug order was correct. When I went to start up the car the engine just turns over and over. I've never done this before so I dont know where to start trouble shooting this issue. I would just disconect everything and start from the beginning but I have no idea what the firing order is. Anyone know how I can find that out? Any tips? Thanks alot!


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

http://www.autozone.com/servlet/UiBroker?UseCase=RG001&UserAction=processMake&Parameters=074

You may have also damaged the coil wire somehow when changing the cap? Make sure the wires are fully seated, pull the boots back and fully insert the wires, then push the boots on.

You may also need to make sure you have spark from the coil as well, be careful with HV electricity, it can be painful!

JamesO


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

well shoot.

i had to reread the post, then i realized i was spouting off about a non HEI ignition.

when changing an HEI cap, the most common thing people do incorrectly is under the coil, there is a little graphite contact with a spring on it, and a thick rubber washer.

make sure to put the contact into the cap _before_ you put the washer in there, and then carefully lower the coil into place flatly.

the second most common problem is with the cap itself.

most new caps don't have a grounding strip inside them, you would need to reuse the old one.

without this grounding strip inside the cap, the coil won't even fire.

also, the rotor itself has two screws that hold it in, and if you overtighten either of these screws, the rotor can crack, and even the smallest crack can allow the spark to go straight to ground.

also, not to sound insulting, but sometimes people even forget to re-attach the small 3 or 4 wire plug on the back of the cap.

after looking at the link above, i notice that your coil might not be in the cap, so much of this may not apply.


----------



## CJHVN (Sep 17, 2005)

I'm assuming your Jeep Cherokee has a 4.0L, if not disregard my reply.

First, your firing order is stamped on the intake manifold. Stand on the drivers side of the engine bay and look to the left of the throttle body. don't quote me, but from memory I think it's 153624

As far as the engine not starting, the 4.0L distributor/rotor is very difficult to position correctly. Did you remove the whole distributor from the engine block or were you merely replacing the rotor, cap and wires? The number one plug terminal on the distributor should be in the 5 o'clock position. If you're standing on the passenger side looking down at the distributor, 12 o'clock would be pointing straight at the block and 6 o'clock would be pointing at you. 

Reply with more info. Engine size, what exactly you changed, what you replaced, etc... We'll get it going.


----------

